# Name of this lifesyle? A wife and girlfriend in the same house. Religion or cult?



## WhatInThe (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone know the name of this lifestyle that includes a wife and girlfriend under the same roof. I scoffed at it but the TV show SWAT has a character who was in a relationship with a couple financially, socially and sexually. Is this a cult, religion or trending lifestyle. Someone I know of is supposedly involved in something like this and the family is screaming cult.

Is there a name for this because it's apparently not just about sex.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2018)

It’s either polygamy ( polygamous ) or serious cheating. :shrug:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

It's called polygamy, but being married to more than one is outlawed, so they just have girlfriends and one wife. Ever see the TV show "Sister Wives"? 

 Polygamy was once part of the Mormon religion, but the mainstream Mormons stopped it a long time ago. However, there are splinter sects who still practice it, like Warren Jeffs who is now in jail.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

Keesha said:


> It’s either polygamous or serious cheating. :shrug:



Yes, or bigamy.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 22, 2018)

That's what I was thinking polygamy or bigamy but again 'cult' is being tossed around since it involves more.

 One reason I think the family is upset is this started after a break up and/or they sold their house for over 6 figures which left them with a pocket full of change along with a good job. It started as spare room rental and apparently morphed into more fairly quick.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 22, 2018)

The tv show calls it 'polyamorous' 

https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/c...cbss-swat-polyamorous-relationship-better-way

I think if they had bought a new house right away instead of banking it I don't think others would be so suspicious. That and apparently being considered 'family' real fast. The person is very open minded but also always tends to be the adult in the room so to speak.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes, many who live this way, do belong to a religion; call them cults if you like, that go back into ancient history. Others just prefer this lifestyle with no religious attachments.

Warren Jeffs went to jail for "marrying" minor girls and forcing them to also "marry" old men. Disgusting child abuse.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, many who live this way, do belong to a religion; call them cults if you like, that go back into ancient history. Others just prefer this lifestyle with no religious attachments.
> 
> Warren Jeffs went to jail for "marrying" minor girls and forcing them to also "marry" old men. Disgusting child abuse.



He was disgusting. I watched a few documentaries about him and his crazy abuse tactics to innocent children. 
Thats the downside to this type of marriage; it gets used and abused by predators


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2018)

*menage a trois*


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2018)

RIGHT!   Pepper.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2018)

Polyamory.  Very popular sentiment these days, I hear.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 23, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> Anyone know the name of this lifestyle that includes a wife and girlfriend under the same roof. I scoffed at it but the TV show SWAT has a character who was in a relationship with a couple financially, socially and sexually. Is this a cult, religion or trending lifestyle. Someone I know of is supposedly involved in something like this and the family is screaming cult.
> 
> Is there a name for this because it's apparently not just about sex.



Polyamory =

I saw that episode.  She is a bisexual and became attracted to this blonde who asked her to be the third wheel in a relationship.  She is shocked at first, but then went along with it.  The guy explained the relationship to her and it all almost sounded ideal, ''everything is done in the open, but they don't talk about who slept with whom when and how long'' to avoid jealousy.  And when someone new is brought into the fold, the former group must approve of the newcomer first.  Not my cup of tea, I'm too jealous and NEED exclusivity.  It's supposed to alleviate boredom with just one partner, but considering the enormous amount of women in harems (Solomon had what 1000 concubines?) I doubt that numbers can solve that problem.  LOL

Wikipedia  =  
*Polyamory* (from Greek πολύ _poly_, "many, several", and Latin _amor_, "love") is the practice of, or desire for, intimate relationships with more than one partner, with the consent of all partners involved.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] It has been described as "consensual, ethical, and responsible non-monogamy".[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] People who identify as polyamorous believe in an open relationship  with a conscious management of jealousy; they reject the view that  ****** and relational exclusivity are necessary for deep, committed,  long-term loving relationships.[SUP][6][/SUP] 
_Polyamory_ has come to be an umbrella term for various forms of non-monogamous, multi-partner relationships, or non-exclusive ****** or romantic relationships.[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP] Its usage reflects the choices and philosophies of the individuals involved, but with recurring themes or values, such as love, intimacy, honesty, integrity, equality, communication, and commitment.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP]


----------

